# Complete idiots guide to Ashtray removal and LED mod



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

This is a very good mod for non smokers. You will gain more space than you imagined possible. In fact when I received the Ashtray delete from OEM plus, I thought for sure it was the wrong part. It had a4 in the part number, so I thought there’s no way this going to fit. However, it was the right part and installs perfectly so long as you remove the triangles. 

Part: 8P0863301*A4*P 

http://www.oemplus.com/ashtray-delete-p-387.html 

This is a simple mod and great for first timers. 6 bolts that are just frustrating enough so that you will have a sense of accomplishment when finished. 

You will need a torx driver, an 8 mm allen key and and 8 mm socket and/ wrench. I found it very helpful to have a ratcheting wrench in this small space. The bolts are long and takes a little time and effort to get out. 

You will need one of these: 









and one of these: 









Step #1: pop out the plate under the shifter. There are four tabs that hold this in place and it literally lifts out. A little bit of prying and lifting and it’s out. First timers, pull harder, you got this! 











#2: Blue tape everything you think you will touch. I’m a tool dropper and a curser, so blue tape saves my interior. This is a very good idea any time you have a tool inside the car! 











#3 Find the torx screws on either side of the ashtray, remove. 











#4 Here it is, the LED assembly. Carefully unplug the wires from it (theres a small tab) 










#5 Turn the Key in the ignition and put the car in reverse. This will enable you to pull the ashtray out. 











#6 Pull out the waste of space. 










#7 Remove the LED assembly by pulling down on the unit and prying open two tabs. 


















#8 This is what you should have ready to re-install. 










#9 Now remove the triangles. Remove this 8mm bolt here: 










#10 And the back bolts as well. This is where the small ratchet wrench or small ratchet comes in handy. This picture has the new cubbie in it, but it’s the best picture I have of these bolts. Reach in there and remove the panel that cover these, it should pop right out (pull towards the back of the car). 

Note: If you are installing an iphone adapter, now is the best time to drill a small hole right in the center and run the wire. Good idea to do the iphone adapter and this mod at the same time. 

Remove the allen bolts last, they won’t fall out, they are attached to triangles. These are tedious and seem to take forever, just keep loosening until they fall. That’s when the triangles will be free. Don’t force anything! 











#11. This is what it should look like with the ash tray and triangles removed. Look at all that space!! 











#12 Now for the fun part: drilling a hole for your LED (optional) 









#13 Use a bit the same size as the LED housing so that it fits flush. 










#13 I then used a paddle bit to remove the ribs so that I could fit the LED assembly in place. 











#14 I then super glued and taped it. 



















#15 This is how the red light looks from the inside. 










#16 Now, to get the LED assembly remount to fit, I needed to cut some of the interior out. I used a small tooth saw blade and did this by hand. 










#17 this is what I was left with: 











#18 Put it back together, line up the hardest bolts first (the ones in the back) and hand tighten before torqueing all down. The Allen key ones are last. Take your protective blue tape off, and enjoy the new space to store your stuff! 




























Here's a little trick I'm using, I took some of the bubble wrap and balled it up and stuffed it in the LED hole. I don't think the LED will get too hot, but I'll be checking on it. This finished the look: 



















I hope this helps!! :wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Nice write up. I just wish the LED was brighter. I feel mine doesn't do much.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Two questions:


1) Oemplus lists the pocket as a backordered item. When you purchased it was it in backordered status?

2) Is there anyway or space to mount the led to the A/C unit so the LED points down?


Thanks


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

yes, it was backordered when I purchased. It took a month. 

To mount the LED above the cubbie in the AC area would be a much more difficult install. The LED isn't bright at all, so I'm not sure if it would be worth the trouble. You would need to extend the wires quite a bit. I would wire up a different LED set up if I were to go that route.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the input :thumbup:


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Did you remove the curved trim piece above the ash tray below the A/C controls? 

It's the top piece in the picture below:


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

I removed the much smaller one just behind the cubbie to get to the 8mm bolts (it has my iphone adapte wire running through it). I did not remove the one above that one, as I didn't have to.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

neu318 said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Oemplus lists the pocket as a backordered item. When you purchased it was it in backordered status?
> ...


 I just ordered mine last week from oemplus, and it came last night


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

cldub said:


> I just ordered mine last week from oemplus, and it came last night


 Sweet, guess i'll go ahead and order then


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> I just ordered mine last week from oemplus, and it came last night





neu318 said:


> Sweet, guess i'll go ahead and order then


 But when cldub ordered it, it said it was in stock


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> But when cldub ordered it, it said it was in stock


 True, they might be out now. Worth a shot though


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

That is not a A4 part number it starts with 8P.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

yep, that's true!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks to this I literally just finished installing mine :thumbup: :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Whoop Whoop!! :heart:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the contribution :thumbup::thumbup: 

I like seeing stuff like this


----------



## wolfsburgpilot (Mar 27, 2005)

Big thanks for the thread. I didn't even know this mod was out there until Monday. Ordered the part, received it yesterday, installed on lunch today. You weren't lying about the size of the cubby, it's freaking huge! 

Oh, and as a assist to anyone else contemplating this... the third set of bolts needed to remove the triangles are located on the underside of top leg of the triangles where they meet the climate control panel.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

Bump, 'Cause someone is trying to find this...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh right I forgot ppl actually take this out. If anyone is in the GTA and is taking out their ashtray, I have a no-ashtray car and would love to swap--I miss my "changeholder"!

I only have a few conditions:
-Ashtray can't have been used for cigarettes, ever.
-Has to be in nice shape.
-Lid has got to either be the brushed alum, or piano black (my car is piano black).

Or if anyone has done the swap and has their old ashtray that fits the above, let me know how much you want for it!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Oh right I forgot ppl actually take this out. If anyone is in the GTA and is taking out their ashtray, I have a no-ashtray car and would love to swap--I miss my "changeholder"!
> 
> I only have a few conditions:
> -Ashtray can't have been used for cigarettes, ever.
> ...


I've got one that meats those terms! 

Only used for change, good shape, and it is the brushed alum


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Oh right I forgot ppl actually take this out. If anyone is in the GTA and is taking out their ashtray, I have a no-ashtray car and would love to swap--I miss my "changeholder"!
> 
> I only have a few conditions:
> -Ashtray can't have been used for cigarettes, ever.
> ...


damn...a beggar AND a chooser 

great write-up OP


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

I've also got one, silver. Nearly brand new. 

Lemme know.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

I've also got one, silver. Nearly brand new. 

Pay for shipping and send me 3 subway stamps and it's yours.

Lemme know.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I must do this, my ash tray is all burned and asshed badly from g/f's cigarrettes  lol


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I must do this, my ash tray is all burned and asshed badly from g/f's cigarrettes  lol


You let your GF smoke in your car?? :screwy:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> ... from g/f's cigarrettes  lol



Must be love, cuz, Damn!


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Audi'sRevenge said:


> Oh right I forgot ppl actually take this out. If anyone is in the GTA and is taking out their ashtray, I have a no-ashtray car and would love to swap--I miss my "changeholder"!
> 
> I only have a few conditions:
> -Ashtray can't have been used for cigarettes, ever.
> ...


i have a piano black one for sale :laugh: pm me for pics

no cigs..only change.


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

i too have one, perfect shape.


----------



## CrazyCor15 (Jun 26, 2013)

I just realized you are in New Smyrna. I was looking at your garage pic and I was like "is that Volusia Co beach pass?" :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/8P0863301A4P/ES2523049/

This is the part right?
Kudos great DIY :thumbup:


----------



## capcrnchdub (Sep 29, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/8P0863301A4P/ES2523049/
> 
> This is the part right?
> Kudos great DIY :thumbup:


Why would you pay more than half the price?
http://www.oemplus.com/ashtray-delete-p-387.html

It says backordered, but I had mine within 2 weeks. Patience saves loot.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

capcrnchdub said:


> Why would you pay more than half the price?
> http://www.oemplus.com/ashtray-delete-p-387.html
> 
> It says backordered, but I had mine within 2 weeks. Patience saves loot.



Mine showed up within 2 weeks as well. :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Ponto said:


> Mine showed up within 2 weeks as well. :thumbup:


thx ! :thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

the ashtray delete finally arrived!!! took some time to show up but it made it home. Iam installing this today :thumbup::beer:


----------

